# skyway fishing title... FLA HO MEETING.



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Anyone want to have a gathering at the skyway pier when the kings and shrimp are running? Get a P&S shin-dig planned??


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Let's make this happen. I want to make sure everyone can make it so early planning is a good idea since alot will have to travel. As far as a date someone needs to pick a weekend and see where it goes. I'm always free cause I'm here so me setting a date would be no good. I do propose us meeting at the South Pier though and for some of us showing up before sunrise to setup our camp. Also let's try and get this planned before summer cause redtide may show up out of nowhere and the kings may be gone by then. :fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I could be wrong but it seems like the north end seems to be better for the kings. I'm up for it, just let me know which weekend and we'll do it. I'm ready to wet a line, it's been toooooooo long.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

I am in, Never been there or fished from Pier so some one bring me up to speed on tackle, gear etc. I have also HEARD North end is reported to be the better choice and location, I am open so no problem , just need a WHEN Al


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

North pier is fine by me. I tried em both last weekend and I just had more elbow room @ the south pier. But, I haven't been king fishin yet either.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

Throw Out A Date Viciii...i'd Love To Meet Yall Down There And Put Some Face's W/some Names...i'm In If I Get A Good Notice..:d


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

A few small Kings caught this morning. My guess would be the week after next (24th on ) should be in the money. Spanish are in full force now. 
I will try to fish it on the 21st. If I get up there, I will post results.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

FingerMullet said:


> A few small Kings caught this morning. My guess would be the week after next (24th on ) should be in the money. Spanish are in full force now.
> I will try to fish it on the 21st. If I get up there, I will post results.


Your prob right.  The guys up there this past weekend were telling me anytime now it's gonna be on and I will be calling in sick.  Yeah the spanish are everywhere. My smoker will be working overtime tonight when I get off work. My catch from Sunday is still soakin in brine. I'm going back out there this weekend. I'll have to freeline a live bait out there on a steel leader and see what happens. :fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm In..Not sure of a date yet..My brother and sister-in law live in Dunnedin,near Clearwater, so I can get the wife and kids occupied. Thing is ,I have a club surffishing tournament on 4/21 and I am going to the S.E. Open 4/27-4/29... Railroader and I were talking today while fishing about planning an RC invasion..Oh yeah..Definately the North pier.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, I heard a little bit about kings starting to show on the message board for the skyway.I think I might be able to slide down that way next Friday if anyone is going. I'm still going to be up the creek without a paddle moneywise until probably 3 weeks from now but I think I can make a trip down there without breaking the bank.


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

I'll keep an eye on this one. I haven't fished the Skyway in years!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Figured I'd post to get this back on top of the list. Winds are pretty strong this weekend @ the skyway so I prob won't go out there. Anyway E maybe we should make this a sticky. Anyone watch the Catch 47 Hooked on fishin special @ skyway on Thurs?


----------



## BigMike (Sep 19, 2006)

*Macks & Kings*

Hi Folks,
BigMike here from the skyway fishing pier with a fishing report for the past week.The spanish macks are on fire over hereopcorn: Anglers are catching the limit in a short amount of time.Try spoons or gottcha plugs and you cant miss.:fishing: Now the hot topic around here is the kings!!!well they are just around the bend.Kings 24'' to 28'' are here now so i would say maybe in a few more days when the water temp is about 71/72 hang on to your rod.Thats about the time it started last year and last years king run was the best we have had in ten years over two dozen fish on the pier every day 20lbs and better and countless amount of breakoffs.Soon as it hits the fan around here i will post it.Tight lines everybody and have a great day.
BigMike nsfp
skywaypiers.com


----------



## BillyT (Mar 18, 2007)

*skyway piers and catch 47 with Capt Bill Miller*



rhorm said:


> Figured I'd post to get this back on top of the list. Winds are pretty strong this weekend @ the skyway so I prob won't go out there. Anyway E maybe we should make this a sticky. Anyone watch the Catch 47 Hooked on fishin special @ skyway on Thurs?


catch 47 was indeed a shot in the arm for 
landlubers.Great show,also it was as if the fish
being caught were being directed on que for the
show.Good info on what to use to catch the 
macks.ALso good info in telling the difference
between the cousins (spanish and kings)
I know to most its not what anyone would call
cold but as stated the winds are really blowing
and although it might only get into the high
forties the wind chill on those piers feels like
as if one was on the Alaskan tundra,the only
place to get away is in ones own vehicle or 
bait and tackle shop or behind the restrooms on
no wind side but even then once it gets going
it whips around every nook and cranny.


----------



## BillyT (Mar 18, 2007)

*Choice between North or South skyway piers*



AL SEARS said:


> I am in, Never been there or fished from Pier so some one bring me up to speed on tackle, gear etc. I have also HEARD North end is reported to be the better choice and location, I am open so no problem , just need a WHEN Al


Many anglers feel the same that the north pier
is somewhat better.
But many donot relize both are close to main 
ship channel which is a highway for every fish
that enters the bay.But if one looks on Terra
server or goggles one would notice looking at
north pier that there is another channel running
close to Ft.Desoto which is another highway
for fish to travel.That alone gives the NP a slight
edge.But last year the kings were busting bait
all over the place.
But if its a weekend that is the only time to fish
it gets crowed on both piers.
The last info I recieved was that the main
body of macks and kings and even the bait is
still close to a hundered miles or less from the
bay and the piers.
Word of warning if useing bluefish or spanish for
king bait,the fwc will be checking size limits on
bait and kings.
Just two cents worth -I fish the south pier as 
have the gulf side and then the main span side
which in feet is greater from sp to main span as
oposed to NP.I fished the old catwalks along time
ago and fished the south pier since it was turned
into a fishing pier.For me its easier to fish the
SP as I know where to fish based on current and
tides.
But for many and myself included its a matter of
being in the right place at right time.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Tackle question?*

What would be the recommended tackle for fihing spanish macks off skyway bridge. Do you guys use a two rod system like an anchor rod and a fighting rod? Do you use like pin rig system ?

Just curious?

Tight lines to all and I hope u guys have a blast with your get together!!:beer: 

TM62


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

tarponman62 said:


> What would be the recommended tackle for fihing spanish macks off skyway bridge. Do you guys use a two rod system like an anchor rod and a fighting rod? Do you use like pin rig system ?
> 
> Just curious?
> 
> ...


The last time I was on the left coast fishing the Skyway, I toodled over to the Fort DeSoto Gulf pier. There were some locals there pulling in Spanish hand over fist. They were using a long fishfinder rig (coated wire / egg sinker) about 6 feet long. At the end they had a lure they called a "silly willy" Diamond shaped silver lure with 1 hook and a red bead. The tactic was to cast the rig out, let it settle to the bottom and them reel like hell. I'm assuming that the speed/flash of the lure was deadly for the Spanish.
Don't know if this wuld work off the Skyway though.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I guess I'll have to be careful with using the spanish for bait. 

My rig for last year was a large capacity spinning reel with a 12" double treble king leader on whatever bait I could get. Big Mike saw me bring in 4 kings in one day from the bridge lat year. I hope to do it again this year too.:beer:


----------



## BigMike (Sep 19, 2006)

*King Rig*

*Yes i do believe that rig was doing a job on them.I plan on trying my luck this time because last year i could not get out of the bait house because of the great fishing we had and all the anglers but i did get some nice pics.*


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

BigMike said:


> *Yes i do believe that rig was doing a job on them.I plan on trying my luck this time because last year i could not get out of the bait house because of the great fishing we had and all the anglers but i did get some nice pics.*


Lookin forward to meetin ya one of these days BigMike. I might head out there this weekend if it looks good. 
Just picked up a heavier spinning rig just for the king run. (I'm sure I'll find other uses for it after they are gone ) Got a Boca 50 spooled with 310 yards of 30lb powerpro on a 7'6" Crowder E-series 12-30. Hope it's enough to get em to the gaff. LOL I may be pushing it here. What do you think?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

rhorm said:


> Just picked up a heavier spinning rig just for the king run. (I'm sure I'll find other uses for it after they are gone ) Got a Boca 50 spooled with 310 yards of 30lb powerpro on a 7'6" Crowder E-series 12-30. What do you think?


Not only is Rhorm turning into a 'Ho...he's turning into a High Priced 'Ho...   

He's R/C, for sure!


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I would love to see something like this happen. I would love to just be able to meet some of the very knowlegable fishers from P&S.

I'll be fishing there this weekend from Friday night to Saturday night. Going out on the Yak Sunday unless the kings are starting to show already at the Skyway. I'll be driving a white Chrysler van with Snook, Redfish, and Trout decals on the back glass. If anyone from P&S is there stop by and say hello.

Jimmy


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Jimmy, which pier ya thinkin about hittin I would love to stop by and wet a line with ya. I was thinking the north pier but, if the weekend crowd gets crazy I may hit the south. I have a blue Jeep Cherokee with a GLoomis sticker on the back. Also word is BigMike and Scooter are the nicest guys on the pier and are the pros at catchin fish out there. You can get the latest news (if you haven't by now) goto skywaypiers.com. To get an account email BigMike your Id and password and he'll hook ya up. E you comin out this weekend? I know times are hard. I got ur back if ya need anything. RR, now ur one to talk. :beer: LOL. Now when the rest of the R/C and FL(Come on now. What goes with grits?) brings their arsenal down here for some kings and show this "Spinner guy" how to work those convs I may be in a world of financial trouble. You gotta feel that Crowder rod though. Man it feels nice. She had me at hello. 
Here's to the R/C :beer:


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

So far the roll call is Rob,Barty,E,VICIII,AL,Josh(Doright),fingermullet,Mark,Billy,tM62,Jimmy,my friend Manny and cous John, and hopefully cpn_aaron(dr.shark),jettypark(bro I will come and get your ass and drag u here LOL :beer: ) , airnuts(The Man) and anybody heard from kodiak or kozlow. Everyone else chime in. We gotta get a date here too. And of course I'm sure BigMike and the skyway crew will be there to welcome us. :fishing: BigMike, where did you guys setup for the party last weekend. Would it be possible for us to setup there? Looking forward to meeting some faces. 
And on another note (since ya can't fellowship and fish to much)
Also once we get a date I will post on the skyway msgboard for the skyway crew to join us. Tight Lines!

After this it will be SI as i'm am dying to go there and hopefully we can convince the skyway crew to get out there too!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Nolefisher,Yogai,Fisherkid,Boatless, Northern guys/girls? I don't want to leave anyone out. Chime in. :fishing:


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Did I mention the after party?:beer:


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Rhorm,

I'll be on the north pier. Not as spacious as the south but I have had better fishing on the North Pier. Hope to see you there.

Jimmy


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Have we*

decided on the date?? I have to plan ahead, cause my weekends on set for Softball and bowling tournaments.....but given enough time, i can go..........:fishing: :fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Don't think this weekend is going to work out for me, or the kings. Give it about another week or two and they'll be in. Probably about the same time I have money again. I've been working my tail off so maybe they'll let me have a weekend off finally.


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

Talked to some commercial boys yesterday and they said the kings were thick off of Venice, Fl. It won't be long !

Wind has been playing havoc on water color. I am going to wait till next week to wet my line. Hoping this wind lays down some.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

I'M STILL IN....:beer: :beer: :fishing: ...
I CAN'T TAKE ANOTHER DAY OFF CAUSE LUMBER SEASON IS IN FULL SWING BUT I/M OUTA HERE AT QUITTEN TIME !!!!! WAS GOING TO HIT TYBEE THE W/END OF 3/30 BUT I CAN DIVERT TO FLA....IF MAP QUEST IS WRIGHT. 

RHORM...MAP QUEST SAY'S 7 HOURS FROM ATL TO SKYWAY...ANY TRUTH TO THAT THAT YOU KNOW OF? IF SO THAT PUTS ME THERE ABOUT 10PM WITH A LINE IN THE WATER AND A COOLER FULL A BEER !!!!!


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*tampa meet*

Please add me to da list. looking forward t' seeing everyone. anyone else from sarasota and points south?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

My dance card is full for April..but May is looking good..I know Rob is gonna want to come so I'll coordinate w/him..Might try to get some FPAA guys and some of the FSC to join the caravan. Keep this thread going so we can stay on top of things...THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT BIGMIKE!


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*tampa meet*

ill bring the hush puppies. looking forward to the meet. any one from sarasota and points south making the trip too?


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

Chilehead2, I live 45 miles south of Sarasota, (Port Charlotte) I have my ear to the ground, waiting to hear the right music, and I am on my way. I like to do the Skyway during the weekdays, Less peeps and more room.


----------



## BigMike (Sep 19, 2006)

*patio outback of the nsp bait house*

We have tables out back in a covered area clean open to the public.I will be there saturday 8to4.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*make it a food fling as well...*

Now I am drooling... drags singing with food ready to go!!!!!!!!:beer: opcorn::spam:


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

A group reported catching 20 Kings yesterday off of Venice Beach.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've been watching this, and have not said much, as weekends are TOUGH for me, and I HATE weekend fishing.... 

If y'all are dead set on a weekend, set it and give me three weeks notice...I'll try and get the days off... 

A Sunday/Monday/Tuesday thing would be SO much better for the fishin'...

Y'all set it up, I'll try to make it.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, my computer broke so it now requires trips to the library to post until it's fixed. I'm still watching the Skyway board from work, can't get on this one though for some reason. Stupid Sprint.


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

The Skyway King run has started. 30# + fish caught this am !


----------



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

*Count me in!*



VICIII said:


> Anyone want to have a gathering at the skyway pier when the kings and shrimp are running? Get a P&S shin-dig planned??



I have fished the south bridge 1/2 dozen times with minor success. Just let me know which bridge and what weekend!

Dave


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

41 # king and 30# + kings caught on the pier yesterday. Reports from this morning .. It's happening. You snooze, you looze !


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I might make it down there on Thursday, maybe not. Just depends on the money situation.


----------



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

*Don't forget me!*



rhorm said:


> Nolefisher,Yogai,Fisherkid,Boatless, Northern guys/girls? I don't want to leave anyone out. Chime in. :fishing:



I'll be there too!

Tacklepoor!

Dave:fishing:


----------



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

*Depends on where and when leaving Atl*



DORIGHT said:


> I'M STILL IN....:beer: :beer: :fishing: ...
> I CAN'T TAKE ANOTHER DAY OFF CAUSE LUMBER SEASON IS IN FULL SWING BUT I/M OUTA HERE AT QUITTEN TIME !!!!! WAS GOING TO HIT TYBEE THE W/END OF 3/30 BUT I CAN DIVERT TO FLA....IF MAP QUEST IS WRIGHT.
> 
> RHORM...MAP QUEST SAY'S 7 HOURS FROM ATL TO SKYWAY...ANY TRUTH TO THAT THAT YOU KNOW OF? IF SO THAT PUTS ME THERE ABOUT 10PM WITH A LINE IN THE WATER AND A COOLER FULL A BEER !!!!!



It takes me about 9 hours to get to Orlando from Atl running the speed limit and maybe a few over. You might be able to run faster via I-75 the whole way!

Dave:fishing:


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Can't do it*

Maybe next time.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I'll be up there Friday morning if it's not too windy.


----------



## ohioguy (Apr 8, 2007)

*help please*

me and my wife will be flying into orlando april 26 and i'm looking to find a good place to pier fish . i've read alot on skyway fishing and i would like to drive down and enjoy the fishing...any help/suggestions would be greatfully appreciated.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

*They're Back*

I know of one 30 pound king that was caught today on the North Skyway. I be there this Saturday about 2-3 AM trying to get bait for the sunrise bite. If anyone else is there stop by and say hello and divulge all your secrets  . I'll be in a white van with a Malibu X-Factor on top.

Jimmy


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Is anyone still interested in this? I'm going to go ahead and throw a date out there of May 26 and let's work from there. 

Also there is a pierrat party @ the skyway on May 12. Sign up on the skywaypiers.com website 

I'll be out there on the 5th and 19th aswell so if anyone wants to meet up give me a holla.  :fishing:


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*pier site*

didnt see anything regardin g you post . wher is it?
Anyway, sign me up


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

chilehead2 said:


> didnt see anything regardin g you post . wher is it?
> Anyway, sign me up


Well I was trying to revive the initial plan to have a P&S get together @ the Skyway North Pier but, so far it's just me and you ch2.


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

It's possible I can still make it Rhorm...but it looks like i'm being promoted and it could happen fast so my future is unclear at the moment. I'll let cha know... I might be confined to closer waters untill the transition is complete !!! Good luck w/all the crap your going through and GET A GOOD LAWYER !!!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

DORIGHT said:


> It's possible I can still make it Rhorm...but it looks like i'm being promoted and it could happen fast so my future is unclear at the moment. I'll let cha know... I might be confined to closer waters untill the transition is complete !!! Good luck w/all the crap your going through and GET A GOOD LAWYER !!!


Well promotion = more tackle  congrats!! Well we do gotta hook up sometime this year. Wish we could of had a couple :beer: before I left ATL.


----------

